# La Habana, capital of Cuba



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola a todos, otra vez yo...arranqué con todo...juas!
Bueno, aca pongo algunas fotos de La Habana, espero q les gusten y les pido q en estos momentos y dada la situacion de cuba se aftengan a los comentarios politicos...
Ak van....









Aérea de la zona de la Bahía









Clasico taxi coco









La Habana Vieja









Clasico cartel en apoyo a la revolucion



























Vista de El Malecón









Castillo del Morro









Sunset en El Malecón


















Cartel de los 44 años de la Revolución en 2003









Excelente postal...









Cartel de No al Imperialismo!









Capitolo de Cuba, para mi gusto, uno de los mejores de LA









La Habana en la noche













































Plaza de la Revolución con el clásico "Hasta la victoria, siempre" del Che









Monumento a Martí









Teatro Garcia Lorca









al fondo, el Hotel Nacional









El Capitolio se destaca entr todos los edificios









Skyline del Malecón






















































Puesta del sol y la fortaleza













































Hotel Nacional









Skyline del Malecón donde se destaca en primer plano el edificio FOCSA


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Great city, the photos bring back fond memories!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Havana is one of the most beautiful cities in the world!
:yes:
But it is not very well preserved...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

bitxofo said:


> Havana is one of the most beautiful cities in the world!
> :yes:
> But it is not very well preserved...


Loads of it is actually... The bits along the seafront are pretty dilapidated, but much of the old town has been very nicely preserved. There's a thread buried in this section somewhere of my photos... I'll try to find it


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics, too bad that I could never visit it...


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Hope to visit one day ! Truly nice place ......


----------

